# Paulding WMA... Ugggg



## Xzuatl (Aug 15, 2011)

As far as I know, Paulding has had two sign in hunts every year. Well this year they removed the December hunt and added an Adult/Child October hunt.  My boy just turned six and isn't up to hunting yet now I'm sad.


----------



## Dupree (Aug 15, 2011)

december hunt was a waste of dnr time. 9 deer off of 26k acres last year?


----------



## Hunter922 (Aug 15, 2011)

Any rules or regs. that help the younger hunters out is great. I hope every child that hunts the October hunt kills there limit.


----------



## hunter44a (Aug 17, 2011)

Dec hunt not all that great, but woulda been nice to add more bow days or p/w hunt


----------



## Buckaroo (Aug 18, 2011)

Berry College added more bow days this year, maybe Paulding next year


----------



## Eddy M. (Aug 18, 2011)

check the rules most times the child can just watch and the adult can hunt it is to encourage them to hunt-- I did a adult/ child hunt with my teenager and was asked where was my gun (I didn't think I could carry a gun) He got a buck and I watched


----------



## randre12 (Aug 19, 2011)

I did notice that you can't hunt the PW dates. Any extra time on PF with a bow  would be nice but the rules have been made and they will last at least two years if everything goes like it has in the past. I would see plenty of deer on the Dec. hunt and have taken some nice bucks on that hunt. I wish the Pinlog and Paulding hunts didn't cross over each other. I think many kills on PF never got reported but what can the regular hunters do about that. The rangers in the area work very hard to keep the thugs from poaching and trashing the area but like everything else in the state; they aren't given the finances nor have the time to catch all of them. There are just too many people that don’t respect the law. They do give it their all for us to have a nice place to hunt. I loved the parent/child hunts and look forward to having some grandchildren so I can guide their love for the outdoors and hunting. Good luck to all that are lucky enough to take advantage of the new hunt.


----------



## Danny Leigh (Aug 19, 2011)

Eddy M. said:


> check the rules most times the child can just watch and the adult can hunt it is to encourage them to hunt-- I did a adult/ child hunt with my teenager and was asked where was my gun (I didn't think I could carry a gun) He got a buck and I watched



The Paulding a/c hunt only the child can hunt.


----------



## Dupree (Aug 20, 2011)

randre12 said:


> I did notice that you can't hunt the PW dates. Any extra time on PF with a bow  would be nice but the rules have been made and they will last at least two years if everything goes like it has in the past. I would see plenty of deer on the Dec. hunt and have taken some nice bucks on that hunt. I wish the Pinlog and Paulding hunts didn't cross over each other. I think many kills on PF never got reported but what can the regular hunters do about that. The rangers in the area work very hard to keep the thugs from poaching and trashing the area but like everything else in the state; they aren't given the finances nor have the time to catch all of them. There are just too many people that don’t respect the law. They do give it their all for us to have a nice place to hunt. I loved the parent/child hunts and look forward to having some grandchildren so I can guide their love for the outdoors and hunting. Good luck to all that are lucky enough to take advantage of the new hunt.




I see plenty of deer any time of the year I hunt PF, im just speaking from a DNR side. They have budget crunching, and with half the hunters showing up, and only a handfull of deer being killed during the dec. hunt, I think it is smart that they did away with it and added a hunt for the kids early on. None of this really matters to me that much as I am moving 300 miles in two weeks and wont be chasing turkeyys or deer on PF any longer.  Good luck to those who hunt it from now on. 

BTW, that dec. hunt has been good to me........


----------



## Hunter922 (Aug 20, 2011)

Danny Leigh said:


> The Paulding a/c hunt only the child can hunt.



Danny is correct October 14th-16th, only the child can hunt..


----------



## 35 Whelen (Aug 21, 2011)

Danny Leigh said:


> The Paulding a/c hunt only the child can hunt.



ADULT/CHILD HUNTS ON WMAs, STATE PARKS & 
NWRs: (Hunts for those under age 18) On 
Adult/Child Hunts for big game, all children 
(17 years old and under) shall be accompanied and directly supervised by a responsible 
adult; an adult shall supervise no more than 
one child. On Adult/Child Hunts for small 
game, one adult may directly supervise no 
more than two (2) children (17 years old 
and under) Adults and children may possess firearms and hunt on small game and 
non-quota big game Adult/Child Hunts provided that an adult hunting on such hunts 
shall be directly supervising a child who is 
actively participating in the hunt. During 
Adult/Child big game quota hunts, only one 
firearm is allowed and only the child may 
hunt. All Adult/Child big game hunts are 
firearms hunts unless specified otherwise.

Since the Adult/Child Hunt is Non-Quota it looks to me that both adult and child can hunt.


----------



## Dupree (Aug 21, 2011)

35 Whelen said:


> ADULT/CHILD HUNTS ON WMAs, STATE PARKS &
> NWRs: (Hunts for those under age 18) On
> Adult/Child Hunts for big game, all children
> (17 years old and under) shall be accompanied and directly supervised by a responsible
> ...



But read the special regs under the Pf regs and you will see that It says only the child can hunt.


----------



## 35 Whelen (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## power line struter (Aug 22, 2011)

they open 90% of the gates for the gun hunters and only 10% of the gates for bow season,let us in there in bow season!


----------



## Drycreek (Aug 22, 2011)

I know a lot of people who would love to   bow hunt paulding  wma  the first two weeks of November!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## power line struter (Aug 23, 2011)

that would be nice


----------



## Xzuatl (Aug 24, 2011)

Just wanted to add that they added a 3 week Coyote season March 1st to 22nd, small game weapons only. I'll be out there looking to shoot some yotes come March!


----------



## power line struter (Aug 24, 2011)

heard a rumar today that there will be a new manager over paulding forest  this year


----------



## randre12 (Aug 24, 2011)

Drycreek said:


> I know a lot of people who would love to   bow hunt paulding  wma  the first two weeks of November!!!!!!!!!!!!



That would be nice.


----------



## randre12 (Aug 25, 2011)

4x4powerstrokesd said:


> I see plenty of deer any time of the year I hunt PF, im just speaking from a DNR side. They have budget crunching, and with half the hunters showing up, and only a handfull of deer being killed during the dec. hunt, I think it is smart that they did away with it and added a hunt for the kids early on. None of this really matters to me that much as I am moving 300 miles in two weeks and wont be chasing turkeyys or deer on PF any longer.  Good luck to those who hunt it from now on.
> 
> BTW, that dec. hunt has been good to me........



That is one nice PF deer you have there. I hope you have just as much luck seeing plenty of deer any time of the year at your new hunting grounds. I am sure that many of the people that hunt PF see plenty of deer. Seeing that monster buck that you posted and knowing that your moving 300 miles away in two weeks and since none of this PF stuff really matter to you anymore; do you mind sending me a pm about some of the spots you see deer during the bow season? I would really appreciate it. Thanks in advance, randre12


----------



## buckfeverrg (Nov 12, 2011)

look under paulding forest wma .. only the child can hunt!!!


----------

